# Zwei Router Zwei getrennte Netzwerke/ Router Kaskade / Routing



## random7134 (18. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer Netzwerkrealiserung.

Vorab ich möchte keine großen Anschaffungen oder schwerwiegende Veränderungen am bestehenden Netzwerk vornehmen.
Hab schon ein paar andere Foren etc. durchforstet aber genaue Angaben zu einer Lösung konnte ich leider nicht finden... wie es so oft der fall ist ^^ immer gibts spezifische probleme mensch mensch...

Also zu meinem Problem:

Ich möchte zwei getrennte Netzwerke mithilfe zweier Router realsieren die jedoch beide auf das Internet zugreifen können.
Dieser Artikel hat mir aufjedenfall schonmal die nötigen Grundkenntnisse und "google"-Stichworte geliefert
Router-Kaskaden | heise Netze

Es existiert momentan ein Netzwerk für ein kleines Büro (NAT, Drucker, unter 10 PC's). 
Dieses Netzwerk 1 ist mithilfe eines Netgear-Routers aufgebaut und besitz den Internetanschluss.

Ich möchte nun ein getrenntes Netzwerk 2 anschließen, ein Heimnetzwerk/Privatnetzwerk.

Ist es möglich wie in diesem Artikel beschrieben, einfach einen zweiter Router (in meinem Fall ein TP-Link TL-WR841ND) über dessen WAN-Anschluss (also WAN-Anschluss des TP-LINK) an den ersten (Netgear) Router (irgend ein LAN-Anschluss) zu verbinden und hierdurch zwei getrennte netzwerke zu realsieren?

Damit meine ich aber nur durch Veränderung der Einstellungen des TP-Link.
Ich möchte ungern die Netzwerkeinstellungen des Netgear-Routers verändern, so dass durch ein dummen Zufall das Netzwerk lahm gelegt wird und man nicht mehr Arbeiten kann.

Falls dies möglich ist, sind beide Netzwerke wirklich komplett voneinander getrennt (außer Internet)?
In anderen Foren etc. wurde oft beschrieben das Netzwerk 1 (Netgear) zwar keinen Zugriff auf Netzwerk 2 (TP-Link) hat jedoch Netzwerk 2 zugriff auf Netzwerk 1.

Lieber wäre es mir dann wenn Netzwerk 1 zugriff auf N2 hätte und N2 keines auf N1, jedoch solten beide vollständigen Zugriff auf das Internet besitzen.

ich hoffe ich konnte zu der späten stunde noch relativ verständnisvoll alles erklären ^^

Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus!!


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

Ja, Netzwerk 2 hat bei diesem Aufbau Zugriff auf Netzwerk 1 aber nicht umgekehrt, solange NAT im Router von Netzwerk 2 aktiviert ist.

Was du brauchst, ist ein Managed Switch. Damit kann man dann VLANs erstellen und so den Zugriff zwischen verschiedenen Netzwerken oder PCs regeln. Einige Router bieten auch ein "Gast-LAN" an, welches man als Netzwerk 2 nehmen könnte. Ist aber eher Mist, weil man dort extrem eingeschränkt ist in der Konfiguration.


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

Eine Idee wäre auch folgende, ist zwar nicht ganz sooo professionell, aber sie wird funktionieren und kostet relativ wenig:

- ein Router (einfaches Modell von AVM oder TP-Link reicht aus), wird an das DSL-Modem / Kabel-Modem angeschlossen.

An LAN-Port 1 kommt dein Router vom Netzwerk 1, an LAN-Port 2 wird der Router vom neuen Privatnetz angeschlossen.

Da du in der Konfiguration von Netzwerk 1 nicht viel rumspielen willst, wird das Augenmerk auf die Konfiguartion vom Netzwerk 2 gelegt.

Um das Netzwerk 1 "unsichtbar" zu machen empfiehlt es sich dem Privatnetz einen eigenen IP-Bereich zu geben z.B. (192.168.11.X), somit sollte es zu keinen Komplikationen kommen, Vorher aber schauen welchen Bereich das N1 hat  . Standardgateway nicht vergessen, sonst gibts kein INET im N2.

Ist eigentlich recht einfach, wie gesagt, keine professionelle Lösung, aber sollte ausreichen.


----------



## random7134 (19. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, Netzwerk 2 hat bei diesem Aufbau Zugriff auf Netzwerk 1 aber nicht umgekehrt, solange NAT im Router von Netzwerk 2 aktiviert ist.
> 
> Was du brauchst, ist ein Managed Switch. Damit kann man dann VLANs erstellen und so den Zugriff zwischen verschiedenen Netzwerken oder PCs regeln. Einige Router bieten auch ein "Gast-LAN" an, welches man als Netzwerk 2 nehmen könnte. Ist aber eher Mist, weil man dort extrem eingeschränkt ist in der Konfiguration.


 
Danke für die Antwort!
NAT kann ich ja leider nicht ausschalten, da ansonsten mein Netz2 kein weg mehr nach draußen findet (oder liege ich da Falsch? ^^)



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Eine Idee wäre auch folgende, ist zwar nicht ganz sooo professionell, aber sie wird funktionieren und kostet relativ wenig:
> 
> - ein Router (einfaches Modell von AVM oder TP-Link reicht aus), wird an das DSL-Modem / Kabel-Modem angeschlossen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir auch 

die non-professional-weise ist meist auch mein Lieblingsweg ^^ 
unterschiedliche IP-Bereiche hatte ich mir auch überlegt, mit verschiedenen Subnetzen, aber war mir nicht ganz sicher ob das auf anhieb funktionieren würde, wenn ich jetzt für N2 im Router willkürlich z.B. den IP Bereich 192.168.11.X nehme und das passende Subnetz (ich habs jetzt nicht ausgerechnet) sagen wir mal 255.255.255.128
So dass keinerlei Zugriffe auf Rechner der beiden Netze zustande kommen können.

Eine weitere Idee ist mir auch gekommen, da ich heute noch in meiner Krims-Krams-Kiste einen Linksys WAG200G Router gefunden habe, ob es möglich ist eine "Doppel-Kaskade" zu machen

Also Netgear an den WAN des TP-Link und der TP-Link an den WAN des Linksys
Das Problem was ich da kommen sehe, ist das man bei diesem vermaledeiten Linksys-Router das Modem auf Teufel komm raus nicht ausschalten kann
und meine Netzwerk Kenntnisse reichen nicht so weit, das ich sagen kann das dieser Angeschlossene Linksys nicht andauert irgendwelche Dinge versucht die dann das Netzwerk des Netgears (N1) stören (trotz der angesprochenen imaginären "Doppel-Kaskade")


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2014)

Warum sollten Rechner in verschiedenen IP Bereichen keine Verbindung untereinander aufbauen können?  Es ist eigentlich egal was für eine IP ein Rechner hat. Solange der Zugriff nicht geblockt wird, kann dieser Rechner von jedem anderen Rechner in dem Netzwerk erreicht werden und umgekehrt.


----------



## random7134 (21. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollten Rechner in verschiedenen IP Bereichen keine Verbindung untereinander aufbauen können?  Es ist eigentlich egal was für eine IP ein Rechner hat. Solange der Zugriff nicht geblockt wird, kann dieser Rechner von jedem anderen Rechner in dem Netzwerk erreicht werden und umgekehrt.


 

oke dann hab ich unter versch. subnetzen was falsches verstanden
Danke für die belehrung ^^

und mein Vorschlag mit den drei Geräten ist wohl eine Null-Nummer oder? ^^


----------

